# who did 2013 Uber taxes and received the 1099????



## gypsy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello,

I've been reading all in reference to UBER or Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID. Lots of explanations but I can't find the number yet.

Can someone that did the Uber 2013 taxes please answer???

I sent uber an email and they just said will send the 1099 form over email by end of January, but that will not help me, they did not provided the information, I need to do taxes TODAY ASAP to get my money by then...

I tried to do the taxes yesterday but my tax person did not want to use a dummy number, so I actually need the correct UBER or Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID

PLEASE PLEASE can somebody provide the Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID?
thanks !!!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

"Uber says you will get a 1099-K if you received over $20k in Uber fares (your Uber salary) and given over 200 rides. There is another document I saw that says Uber sends you a 1099 if you have made over $600." Source:
http://ridesharedashboard.com/2015/01/08/uber-lyft-taxes-what-to-do-your-taxes-without-1099/

Lyft is more transparent in this regard:
Lyft says there are two different situations they will be sending you a 1099:


Received more than $600 directly from Lyft (1099-MISC), such as passenger referrals or driver bonuses or driver fare guarantees
Lyft salary exceeding $20,000 and more than 200 Lyfts in one year (1099-K)


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

With the way fares keep going, I don't see many drivers making more than 20k this year.


----------



## gypsy (Jan 23, 2015)

I just got this information from another post, in case someone need it

From feinsearch the EIN number for Uber in CA is Raiser *80-089-6455
*
I just called feinsearch , phone: 1-800-299-8280 and they confirmed is the correct EIN number for Uber, Raiser LLC..... and we can use it here in Florida, in all USA...


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

gypsy said:


> I just got this information from another post, in case someone need it
> 
> From feinsearch the EIN number for Uber in CA is Raiser *80-089-6455
> *
> I just called feinsearch , phone: 1-800-299-8280 and they confirmed is the correct EIN number for Uber, Raiser LLC..... and we can use it here in Florida, in all USA...


You do not need the EIN for Uber. If you are being asked for it, you are incorrectly filling out your income as W-2 income. When you have 1099 income, you report those earnings on a Schedule C, which does not ask for an EIN. You are essentially running your own "driving services business" and using Uber as one of your marketing/user acquisition efforts.

*Double check that you're not making a mistake if you're trying to fill out this EIN somewhere*. It will only raise flags at the IRS because you're incorrectly reporting the income, and will cause you more headaches down the line.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

gypsy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been reading all in reference to UBER or Raiser's Employer Identification Number/Tax ID. Lots of explanations but I can't find the number yet.
> 
> ...


Jesus calm down! All these posts by people worried about their tax forms coming in the mail, lol.

Fyi, companies have until Feb 2 to send out the 1099's:
http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc154.html

I had uber income last year and my 1099 arrived just fine.

What's the rush? You should always wait until at least the end of the first week of Feb to do your taxes anyway, in case some form comes in that you forgot about.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

gman said:


> Jesus calm down! All these posts by people worried about their tax forms coming in the mail, lol.
> 
> Fyi, companies have until Feb 2 to send out the 1099's:
> http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc154.html
> ...


Am curious, did you get 1099-misc or 1099K?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd like to understand why anyone would need Uber's EIN. As independent contractors we don't need to provide that information to the IRS. Please folks, get help with your taxes. Please don't try to do your taxes yourself if you don't fully understand what is required with 1099's. I 2nd holding off filing until at least mid February. Last year I received a form late and I had to amend my taxes. Painful process that flags you for an audit. Calm down and do it right the first time.

Uber On!


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Am curious, did you get 1099-misc or 1099K?


Misc. It was for less than $100o.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

gman said:


> Misc. It was for less than $100o.


 Looks like you could get both.


----------

